# Curlftpfs



## Halfe (Apr 12, 2014)

Has anyone setup the CurlFTPfs into a jail?

im trying to follow this http://www.marcogoncalves.com/2012/09/freebsd-ftp-mount/
but when i try to start the service kldload wont permit it


```
root@Download:/ # /usr/local/etc/rc.d/fusefs start
Starting fusefs.
kldload: can't load /usr/local/modules/fuse.ko: Operation not permitted
```

why dont i have permission to this?


----------

